# Callaway X22 irons - lost a fair bit of distance



## afc69 (May 30, 2010)

I changed from Callaway X14s to X22s this year. Both were custom fitted, 2 degrees upright and extra half an inch shaft length.

However, I've lost, I'd estimate, about 10 yards distance on the short irons. I hit an 8 iron 150 yds, with a nice easy smooth swing, but I'm finding that is not enough club. Same goes for the whole set. X22s have uniflex shaft, which I'm told is between medium and firm flex. I can't actually recall what flex were on the X14s, I think they may have been medium.

I'm convinced the lofts are wrong, so much so I've sent them back to the shop to be checked, but in all honesty, the chances of a cast headed club being the wrong loft are slim.

Is it the shaft that is making me lose distance? I play of 7


----------



## RGDave (May 30, 2010)

Firstly, welcome to the forum and well done to you for using Callaways off single figures, I wish more would.

It's a mystery. If I remember correctly Callaway have used uniflex shafts for ages and if the two sets you have had/used share the same shaft "idea" (multi-purpose reg/stiff) then that wouldn't explain much.
However, I personally think the design might have something to do with it. I remember a lot of very good players using X-14s and they didn't struggle hitting the ball with a good trajectory. Maybe the C.O.G. or cavity design is too good on the latest X-series irons and you are not getting the same launch angle etc.
Other than that, I know not.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2010)

There's half a degree difference in the loft of the 8 irons. X-14 37.5 / X-22 37.
So if anything the X22 should go a bit further. Could be the launch angle as Dave says. The X22 might launch considerably higher and may produce more spin leaving you with less distance.
Both sets used a "uniflex" shaft and the specs are pretty similar.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.I dont understand your question though,you say youve lost distance but you hit the 8 iron 150 smooth which to everyone on this forum would be enough distance and the way to hit a golf ball.You also say this is not enough,enough for what?if you dont think its enough club then take a 7 iron instead.


----------



## afc69 (May 31, 2010)

Sorry if I have confused you.

What I mean is, with the old X14s, I hit an 8 iron 150 yds. Now faced with the same distance, I am falling short, and need to take a club more. 

Now, obviously, that is an option, but equally obviously, I'd rather be hitting an 8 iron than a 7 iron, or a pitching wedge instead of a 9 iron, goes without saying. So I am just concenred/confused as to why I have to take an extra club every time I fire into the green, given that the spec is the same.

The X22 is, what, 9 years younger than the X14, 9 years of advanced technology so if anything, club should be going further, especially if imurg says above, club is half a degree stronger.

Anyways, clubs are in getting checked today, so will let you know the outcome.


----------



## bigbiffa (May 31, 2010)

well, hows this, i did the same swap as you, but it went the other way for me, ive gained about 5 yds, with 1/2 an inch longer shafts and 1 degree upright....what a strange game!


----------



## RGDave (May 31, 2010)

One last thought, before we hear any news.

By chance, I spent lunch with an old golfing sage. He wasn't 100% sure about this, but did wonder if the original X-14s were designed to be mid-launch (not pampering to the Big Bertha owners around that time who needed help) and the new X-22s high launch. His opinion (and who am I to disagree) was that if you were to compare the X-22 Tour spec models to the X-14s, then you might get a closer result. Of course (and this also makes sense) if you were playing X-14 "pro" model then these, the X-22s _would_ in fact go higher and less far.
Take from this what you will.


----------



## afc69 (Jun 1, 2010)

RGDave, the irons I had before were the Big Bertha Steelhead X14s, and the ones I have now are the standard X22s (by that I mean not Pro series)

Anyways. Just got them back from the Pro shop, and the specs are pretty much spot on. The Pro checked the lies as well as the lofts, and in some cases, the lofts are actually stronger than specified.

So I'm even more confused.

Just have to live with them, I guess. I'm not one to change clubs every year, more like every 7 years, so will persevere.

Bigbiffa, that is totally bizarre. I can see from your handicap that you can certainly play the game, not as if you are a high handicapper. I just don't get it.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 1, 2010)

RGDave, the irons I had before were the Big Bertha Steelhead X14s, and the ones I have now are the standard X22s (by that I mean not Pro series)

Anyways. Just got them back from the Pro shop, and the specs are pretty much spot on. The Pro checked the lies as well as the lofts, and in some cases, the lofts are actually stronger than specified.

So I'm even more confused.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the need for confusion. If my detective work is correct (which I wouldn't really know for sure), then if the manufacturers intention was to create club with certain launch characteristics (and they succeeded), then the X-22s will hit the ball higher.
I saw a set today actually in the shop before my lesson, I might even consider them for myself as they do look good...and they are on special price.


----------



## afc69 (Jun 1, 2010)

And more height means less distance, right?

Okay, I get it. But, the Professional probably should have mentioned that when I bought them.

Hay ho. will just live with it.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 1, 2010)

And more height means less distance, right?

Okay, I get it. But, the Professional probably should have mentioned that when I bought them.

Hay ho. will just live with it.
		
Click to expand...

It's a hard life. 
I reckon they are superior to the X-14s any day of the week but you are right, if you were playing with X-14s, then maybe the "tour" model might have been a more direct replacement.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 1, 2010)

. . . so, how to hit lower, with a club designed to hit high, without creating a load of other problems ?

(ps I hit high!)


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2010)

Swing easy Steve.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jun 1, 2010)

m8, when i was fitted, i tried every head/shaft/model combination. these were the clubs that suited my swing. we are all different, but height can be more to do with you hands at impact position/ angle of attack etc, unlikely to be the clubs!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2010)

just had the same thing happen, went from burner supersteel irons to new 09 burner irons.. lost a club in distance.  Only saving grace is their alot more forgiving.


----------



## afc69 (Aug 4, 2010)

Interesting, Oddsocks.

I'm persevering with them still, but as mentioned above, when altering your swing to counteract the high flight on the ball, it is creating other issues, resulting in probably my poorest season in decades.

Annoying thing is, when I catch them right, it's a lovely feeling as the balls sails off the clubface with hardly a sound, sure fire way you know you connected perfectly. Few and far between, but I will get there, I am determined.


----------



## afc69 (Dec 6, 2010)

Decided, after all, to swap these clubs for something similiar. Would hope to get approx Â£230 for the Callaways, budget would be Â£250 to swap.

What cavity backed irons would you guys recommend - I was looking at the Taylor Made Burner 2s, do they come well recommended?

What about Pings, bearing in mind I play of 7, is it the i15s, or the K15s? Mizunos, I see they do more than a few cavity backed irons?

Any advice greatfully received.


----------

